# 1 inch or 1.5  inch in quad?



## plifter198 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was thinking of doing some quad injections....ive been doing my shoulders and glutes and was thinking of mixing it up...especially itd be easier to see since i have to do some injections without a mirror.  i have 1 inch and 1.5 inch needles which should i use? i use the 1.5 for my glutes and 1 for shoulders


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

use 1.5" for both. Unless you have small, girl-like shoulders, use 1"


----------



## mich29 (Apr 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> use 1.5" for both. Unless you have small, girl-like shoulders, use 1"



solid advice here.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't had any issue doing 1in on shoulders or quads. Glutes I use 1.5in.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 25, 2011)

Unless your lacking developmentally, 1.5's should see you through quads and glutes imho. Although never pinned delts so couldn't comment on that


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not saying 1.5in is bad. Just saying both have worked for me. I prefer 23g for sites


----------



## GMO (Apr 26, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> I'm not saying 1.5in is bad. Just saying both have worked for me. I prefer 23g for sites




I agree.  23 gauge 1" is my weapon of choice.  If your BF% is low enough, 1" is plenty long for any injection site.


----------



## Ghostnight (Apr 26, 2011)

1" 24g works great for me on delts and quads


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 26, 2011)

So what good for buttdocks ? 1 or 1 1/2 no homo


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> I agree. 23 gauge 1" is my weapon of choice. If your BF% is low enough, 1" is plenty long for any injection site.


 
I use 1" for all injection sites as well.

Now for a few years I've done maximum 2ccs in the quads and delts and 3ccs in the glutes.  

Can you inject more than 2ccs, like 3ccs in the quad and delt area?  I've done some research in the past but I would want to know your input on this also..


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2011)

Chino I prefer 1in for most areas and 5/8 for pec


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pitbu11
Max I have done in deltas is 2cc
Quads and glutes 3cc
Pecs 1.5cc
I don't think u should have problems with 3cc in quads. If you want go up in half ml increments and see how it feels for ya


----------



## Life (Apr 26, 2011)

1.5" in quads I have no injection site pain days afterward. Using 1" I get pain after a day or so. So I use 1.5"


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 26, 2011)

5/8 pecs I never done my luck I would screw something up


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a 25G 1in.  for glutes, shoulders, outer quads.  I sometimes use a 29G 1/2in for small muscles like tricep, bicep, calves, delts, and pecs.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 26, 2011)

I been useing a 23g 1" for all areas the only spot I had issues is my butt but only one time it hurts and I know I lost gear sould I go with a 1 1/2?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 26, 2011)

a 1 1/2 is probably preferable for the glute chino.  It is not needed for everyone though.  I am ok with 1 in. and never have had any issues.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 26, 2011)

It only happen once but will give it a shot


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 26, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Pitbu11
> Max I have done in deltas is 2cc
> Quads and glutes 3cc
> Pecs 1.5cc
> I don't think u should have problems with 3cc in quads. If you want go up in half ml increments and see how it feels for ya



Cool. I'll go with 2 n a half ccs quad injection  first and see how I feel.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 26, 2011)

It should Not be necessary to use a 1-1/2" on quads unless you either have whale blubber surrounding the muscle tissue or you just flat out prefer to go 1-1/2" deep into quad muscle.  However, 1" is plenty fine for quad as well as delt.  In addition, 1" is actually ok for glutes though I've been stuck in the habit of 1-1/2" for glutes.


----------



## G3 (Apr 26, 2011)

While we are on the subject guys, what happens if the shot is too shallow?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2011)

Shallow shots for me get a little red and kinda swollen.  It  subsides within a 3 to 5 days.  That also seems to happen with me if i push the oil in to fast.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

BigBird said:


> It should Not be necessary to use a 1-1/2" on quads unless you either have whale blubber surrounding the muscle tissue or you just flat out prefer to go 1-1/2" deep into quad muscle. However, 1" is plenty fine for quad as well as delt. In addition, 1" is actually ok for glutes though I've been stuck in the habit of 1-1/2" for glutes.


 

Its just a personal thing but the deeper i go into my quads the less pip i get and hence i always feel deeper is better in quads, not so much glutes though


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I use a 25G 1in. for glutes, shoulders, outer quads. I sometimes use a 29G 1/2in for small muscles like tricep, bicep, calves, delts, and pecs.


 
Crazy tri/bi pinnin SOB's...

I'm thinking about pinnin that muscle in my mandible. I figure it will help whilst cutting as I won't want to eat as much... Thoughts?


----------



## BigBird (Apr 26, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Crazy tri/bi pinnin SOB's...
> 
> I'm thinking about pinnin that muscle in my mandible. I figure it will help whilst cutting as I won't want to eat as much... Thoughts?


 

LOL, (searching for a response)...


----------



## BigBird (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Its just a personal thing but the deeper i go into my quads the less pip i get and hence i always feel deeper is better in quads, not so much glutes though


 
Duly noted and since I don't pin quads I can't really offer firsthand advice on quad pinning.  Glutes/Delts my are my flavor.  "To each his own"...


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 26, 2011)

quad shots = 25g, 1in for me...but you can use the 1.5in for quads as well...personal preference...


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 26, 2011)

heres my protocol:

Quads: 25G x 1 inch
Glutes: 25G x 1.5 inch
Chest: 25G x 5/8 inch
*these are the only places ive injected. im a very lean guy btw if that helps at all.


----------

